# Chicken Breast



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

Ive heard many people talk about using chicken breast and i have not yet to try it ...is there any thing i need to know. Should i let it sit out for a while, prepare it anyway or what any help would be great thanxs


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

I like mine marinated in italian dressing then grilled over open flame, a little seasoning..mmm...mmmm...good.  

Sorry man couldnt resist, Ive only tried it twice with no luck, I just thawed it and chunked it, ill be interested in hearing some of the resposes. Id imagine, garlic powder, vanilla, anise, kool aid, and other kitchen seasonigs probally wouldnt hurt, channels arnt very picky.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm more of a Caujin style guy! Hmm... a juicy grilled chicken breast w/ caujin seasoning sound GREAT right now!

Actually katking, most folks dont do anything to it, other than throw it on a hook. Myself, I've soaked it in anse oil. (insert Mellon/Flathunter joke here)


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

its a great bait, just as good as shad for channels cats IMO. seems best if you let it set in the fridge for a week or so:S


----------



## marinescco (Aug 21, 2007)

I have been using it since late in the summer last year, and I have had great success with it. I have caught more and bigger channels with chicken breast than I was with chicken liver. I will let it expire by about a week or so, keep it in the fridge, and then cut it up into chunks and throw it on your hook, and watch the cats go crazy. I will throw some garlic powder on it to change it up occasionally.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

If that stuff works as good as shad for channels, I am surprised you guys use anything else...If it worked as good for flats I would use it.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

just fed some to the red tail today he loved it, but im with mellon cajun please!!!!


----------



## EyeCatchN (Jan 3, 2008)

Strawberry Kool-Aid! One pack/One split breast


----------



## winchester97 (Feb 3, 2008)

We have used it quite a bit on Turkeyfoot for big bullheads and channels. I do mine with garlic powder and a little water in a ziplock. Let it set a few days in the fridge. Works great and stays on the hook pretty well too! Good luck


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

flathunter said:


> If that stuff works as good as shad for channels, I am surprised you guys use anything else..


my problem is if i let it set in the fridge too long it ususally gets baked and coated with cream of mushroom soup


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

EyeCatchN said:


> Strawberry Kool-Aid! One pack/One split breast



I've tried this with some success, I let it marinate in some strawberry kool aid for a couple days, busted it out the day I catfished. My buddy and I managed a couple big channels with it. it works!


----------

